#   >  Z-match

## RV3SET

.  12-495(  .. )  (   )
:    ,     100-150 ???

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread18307.html

----------


## UT4FA

.     " R. 30-100    350 ."   " R. 120-200    200 ."

----------


## UT4FA

.
   -2    0,32 - 0,38 .
,         RV5SET.
 .        ,   .
  " ",  .
  ,      ,  ,    .

----------


## RV3SET

.      41  . WINDOM  160      ,   ,  ,   (   2 ).      ..      (   ).1.5  35   . 30  .

----------


## YL3GP

2 x 250     12 x 495?

----------


## UT4FA

> 2 x 250     12 x 495?


 .
     .  .
   (Z-Math)    () .           .          .               , , ,    .   ,      .        .

----------


## UY3IG

*1958*:    ( -  !).    -       : http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-21.htm.  ,      -        ,  ,     -.    ,     ,    ,   .  :!:

----------


## RV3SET

..,     .  .      7-8     41  ( ),    2   10 (      ).   .

----------


## EW1SW

To *RZ3DOH* :

  ""   Z-match    .    .
 "" ()  .  .   ,     ""    .



> ,  18-470    ,  10-270     .


    .

,           .


73!

----------


## EW1SW

To *nickni* :




> !    -    ..  MFJ-949.    .


   !
   (    !),       -326  . "" .
 !

    ?
 ,        .             . ,       .
       ,     ...

 !
73!

 !
73!

----------


## nickni

.      ,  mfj-949      .  -   ,,      35-9.5   7.5-2.5           .  -         .  500     1.8-2.5 .         2-5     MFJ-949           .        -     -        .        -        -  - -.      .    300 ????     25   --    .  z--  .

----------


## YuriZ

!

  L2,    L1, .. 
10  14    0  4   L1?
 .    ,    
    ,   
       !
      , 
    ,    ?

?   L1-7,8   L2- 1,8 .

      .

----------


## DF9VK

!
,       :
http://www.cqham.ru/tuner9_1.htm

----------


## R0SBD

: http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/ATU/FRImatch/FRImatch.htm       ,     ,      ,  ,         .
     Z-    7  (.  ~80 , ..    -     1),             ,   . 1,  3,5   -   (  -)    -     .2 .

----------


## EW1SW

** :




> -  -   ?


 , .
 ,    ...

----------


## RZ3DOH

> , - ,    0.5    ,            0.3 . 
>     ,    ?
>    100 .


    ,   ,       .

----------


## RZ3DOH

,       40-10   ~200 , ,           Z-match,   100 /50    . ,  ,    ,     ,   .         .   ...    .
      ,  ,  ,  .  . ,  ,   ,   ,    ,   .
    ,    ..       .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 


 ,  ?

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

,  ,    ?     . RA9SFU .

----------


## ijk

-   ,   -     ?

 - ,   ,          .

----------

LY3GP

       ?

----------


## YL3GP

http://www.cqham.ru/ant28_18.htm

----------


## YL3GP

.   .   e-bay.    70     .    ,  .       MFJ.

----------


## YL3GP



----------


## RZ3DOH

> -   ,   -     ?


    ,     ,     ,    .

----------


## EW1SW

To IJK :



> ,     ,     ,    .


   ,      .
    .
    :
-          (, ).    -I(II)       .      . ,  ,   ,      .   .       .   ,       30 .
  -     ,    -326,  .

----------


## R0SBD

Z match.         : http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutl...CoilZMatch.htm
      4 .        .     4       , ..      .      ,       : http://members.optushome.com.au/vk6y...ysf/zmatch.htm ..     6    4 . 6    , 4  -  .      6  ,   8,    12    ,     2 .
   : http://www.w5usj.com/zmatch.html ( ). 
     ,             ,            ,     ,      ( 5 -   ).    .   (    )         (         ,       - 1      L1      ),        ...

----------


## UB0BAA

.  -2.  100 ?

----------


## UR3ACH

> 


   .  ,    :Smile: http://www.cqham.ru/zmatch1.htm

----------


## UT4FA

> Z match.         : http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutl...CoilZMatch.htm
>      4 .        .     4       , ..      .      ,       : http://members.optushome.com.au/vk6y...ysf/zmatch.htm ..     6    4 . 6    , 4  -  .      6  ,   8,    12    ,     2 .
>    : http://www.w5usj.com/zmatch.html ( ). 
>      ,             ,            ,     ,      ( 5 -   ).    .   (    )         (         ,       - 1      L1      ),        ...


    (http://members.optushome.com.au/vk6y...ysf/zmatch.htm).  #4 :Razz:

----------


## UA1ANP

,  !
  һ  . 
        .

----------


## UA9JTH

UA1ANP: 
-     ,          ?

----------


## UA1ANP

> UA1ANP: 
> -     ,          ?


 !
  ,      ,        ,            60   2000.   "" .
    ,       .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

,             ,   -?   -   . ! RV4AI

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> . .     .  70  .   Z-     .


  ,  !      ...     ,   Z-   ...    ""      Handbook'. 73!

----------


## KARRA

> 100-150     3        ,      .


    ...       -   !!

----------


## Mosin

.  160-10 .
http://m0ezp.squirrelhouse.biz/Z-Match.html          ,     .

B          ?

----------


## R0TA

, - .

----------


## Mosin

> . http://www.pa0fri.com/ 
>   : ATU,Z-match.


    .  ,   160 .

  -      130-2   160 - 10

----------


## Mosin

,  http://m0ezp.squirrelhouse.biz/z-match-layout.jpg 
       Bypass Swith  Bal -Unbal swith


    ?    ?  ?

*  6 ():*


http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-21.htm
 

      .

----------


## HAZ

> .


   -    7    "",         Bal - Unbal switch. Bypass Switch -     " ".

----------

